# فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول



## captive2010 (12 يناير 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أجاز تقبيل سور ضريح الإمام حسين ووصف الختان بالمكرُمة
مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول
دافع مفتي مصر الدكتور علي جمعة عن فتواه، التي أثارت جدلاً واسعاً، حول تبرك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول (ص)، وجواز تقبيل سور ضريح الإمام الحسين واعتبار ختان الإناث "مكرمة".

وقال جمعة في تصريحات لصحيفة "المصري اليوم" الأربعاء 23-5-2007، إن الأساس في فتوى تبرك الصحابة بـ"بول" الرسول هو أن كل جسد النبي، في ظاهره وباطنه، طاهر وليس فيه أي شيء يستقزر أو يتأفف أحد منه، فكان عرقه عليه السلام أطيب من ريح المسك وكانت أم حِرام تجمع هذا العرق وتوزعه على أهل المدينة.


وأضاف جمعة: "فكل شيء في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاهر بما في ذلك فضلاته، وفي حديث سهيل بن عمرو في صلح الحديبية قال: "والله دخلت على كسري وقيصر فلم أجد مثل أصحاب محمد وهم يعظمون محمدا فما تفل تفلة إلا ابتدرها أحدهم ليمسح بها وجهه" وحينما أعطى النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم لعبدالله بن الزبير شيئا من دمه بعد الحجامة فقال له الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ادفنه، فرجع فرأي النبي عليه شيء فقال له أين دفنته، قال في قرار مكين فقال له الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم "أراك شربته ويل للناس منك وويل لك من الناس بطنك لا تجرجر في النار".

واستطرد جمعة قائلا: "فأخذ العلماء من هذا ومنهم الإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني والبيهقي والدارقطني والهيثمي حكما بأن كل جسد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاهر في ظاهره وباطنه، وعلي ذلك جماهير العلماء كما نص على هذا أيضا القاضي عياض في "الشفاء" والأمام الغزالي في "الوسيط"، والإمام زكريا الأنصاري في "أسمى المطالب" وابن الرفعة والبلقيني والزركشي. وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر العسقلاني "تكاثرت الأدلة على طهارة فضلاته صلى الله عليه وسلم وعدَّ الأئمة ذلك في خصائصه فلا يلتفت إلى ما وقع مما يخالف ذلك فقد استقر الأمر من أئمتهم على القول بالطهارة".

وأوضح جمعة أن سبب طهارة كل جسد الرسول أنه تهيأ للوحي وللإسراء والمعراج ليس كجسد أحد آخر، فقد غسل الملكان جوفه الشريف عدة مرات مرة في بني ساعدة وأخرى في الكعبة وكانت تنام عيناه ولا ينام قلبه، وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "أبيت عند ربي يطعمني ويسقيني".

وأضاف: "إن هذه الخصوصية لا تخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن حد البشرية وإنما هو اعتقاد من المسلمين يعظم بينهم ولا يجعل شيئا منه على حد الاستقباح وكل الأديان تعتقد مثل هذا وأشد في أوليائها فما بالنا في انبيائها. وأشار إلى أن العقل العلمي هو الذي يتبع الأدلة النقلية والحسية والعقلية وليس الذي يقصر معرفته على الحسي فقط".

وأوضح جمعة فتواه بجواز تقبيل ضريح الإمام الحسين وقال: "إنني كنت أرد بهذه الفتوى على سؤال لأحد المواطنين في مسجد السلطان حسن حول كون تقبيل سور 
ضريح الإمام الحسين يعد شركا بالله فأجبت بأن هذا ليس شركا بالله وإنما هو نوع من أنواع إظهار الحب ولا أقول للناس اذهبوا وافعلوا ذلك لأن العرب كانت تقبّل دار الحبيب". 

وأضاف جمعة: "لقد قصدت بذلك نفي الشرك، الذي هو بداية الإرهاب والتطرف والدم الذي يقع على الأرض، فالقول بأن هذا الفعل لا يؤدي إلي الشرك بل هو إظهار للعاطفة والحب، يسدّ الطريق على المشارب المتشددة التي شاعت في عصرنا، وفي نفس الوقت ليس فيه أي توجيه أو أمر لأن يفعل الناس ذلك".

وحول فتواه بأن ختان الإناث مكرمة قال جمعة: "إن لفظ مكرمة هو الوارد في الفقه. فبعض الشافعية يقولون بوجوبه والبعض الآخر يقول إن ختان الإناث مكرمة، وفريق
ثالث يقول تبعا لمناخ البلاد، أما إذا سألتني عن رأيي أنا فقد ذكرته في البيان الذي صدر عن مؤتمر "تجريم ختان الإناث"، الذي نظمته دار الإفتاء بالتعاون مع منظمة "تارجة" الألمانية بعدم مشروعيته ولا توجد أي تأثيرات خارجية علينا في ذلك.

واختتم جمعة تصريحاته بمناشدة الصحافي أحمد البحيري، الذي أجرى معه المقابلة للصحيفة، "بأن يبتعد عن الموضوعات التي تثير الجدل والضجة ويركز أكثر على الموضوعات التي تناولناها مثل مؤسسة مصر الخير ومشروع إزالة الأمية والاتفاقات التي نعقدها مع جهات الاختصاص المختلفة، ونحن نثق كل الثقة في دينكم ووطنيتكم 
ويجب علينا أن نتعاون على "الخير".​


----------



## michle (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسو*

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......مشكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......


----------



## captive2010 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسو*

شكرا لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول*

ميرسى ياكابتيف على الموضوع

بس الاسلام مش محتاج فضايح...

كفاية اللى هو فيه :t33:​


----------



## assyrian girl (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى ياكابتيف على الموضوع
> 
> بس الاسلام مش محتاج فضايح...
> 
> كفاية اللى هو فيه :t33:​



*hehehehehhehehehehehehehehhehe
you are % right
:new8:​*


----------



## assyrian girl (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you
:yaka:​*


----------



## spider boy (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول*

اللهم زيد من فضائح الاسلام​


----------



## captive2010 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول*



spider boy قال:


> اللهم زيد من فضائح الاسلام​



خليك في نفسك ملكش دعوة انت بالحاجات دي​


----------



## captive2010 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فضائح الإسلام : مفتي مصر يدافع عن فتواه حول تبرّك الصحابة بـ "بول" الرسول*



spider boy قال:


> اللهم زيد من فضائح الاسلام​



خليك في نفسك ملكش دعوة انت بالحاجات دي عشان الحاجات دي بتاعت كبر​


----------

